# Культурный раздел > Кино и Видео > Видео форумчан >  Оцените видеоролик

## JAHolper

В этой теме делимся видеороликами, которые сами сделали.

----------


## JAHolper

Вот, n лет назад нечего было делать и сверстал что-то в Movie Maker

----------


## vova230

Отлично сделано.

----------

